# Do Feral hogs eyes glow when spotlighted?



## Doubleover (Jul 7, 2005)

I was just curious, I saw a guy on tv that said he could see eyes at night and for some reason I didnt think their eyes glowed.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

They barely glow if the light is hitting just right, but nothing like deer.


----------



## justletmein (Feb 11, 2006)

I've seen trail cam pics where they look like spotlights shining back at you, they'll reflect a light source if you hit them right and they're looking at you.


----------



## chapman53559 (Jun 19, 2009)

They shine red like our eyes do with spot lights, but glow bright under IR like we do.


----------



## TexasJ (Jun 19, 2006)

I've only spot lighted for hogs a little but it was my understanding that a hogs eye is a red reflection and most of the time you'll only see one...


----------



## mudcatz71 (Jun 8, 2006)

yes they do its just rare, cause you got to hit them just right cause the way their head and eye sockets are shaped and much lower to the ground


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

mudcatz71 said:


> yes they do its just rare, cause you got to hit them just right cause the way their head and eye sockets are shaped and much lower to the ground


I laugh when i hear people wanting to go spotlighting for hogs..been there ...done that ...got a few , but they are as quick to learn as AXIS are and only look towards the light for a millisecond! You could catch them under a feeder with the red lens and maybe they would stay there long enough to bust one or two!

Their eyes shine extremely bright with Night Vision though!


----------



## activescrape (Jan 8, 2006)

Yes, pigs being the spawn of Beezelbub, have eyes that reflect light. It's just that pigs, being demon spawn, don't look to the light much. 

We put a bunch of mirrors out at the ranch and the pigs are gone now.


----------



## AvianQuest (Feb 7, 2006)

activescrape said:


> We put a bunch of mirrors out at the ranch and the pigs are gone now.


We tried that but rather having it result in the pigs leaving, they just cleaned up their act...


----------



## HIJACK (Aug 10, 2005)

AvianQuest said:


> We tried that but rather having it result in the pigs leaving, they just cleaned up their act...


 Now thats funny. LOL


----------



## daddyeaux (Nov 18, 2007)

lmao....that is funny.......now is it legal to answer this question?


----------

